# So fed up



## sg295 (Mar 3, 2022)

Hi all,

This is the second libre sensor in a row that just isn’t working properly am I’m sick of it.

I gave it 24 hours bedding in time before activating and it still won’t read properly at all.

In the last couple of days, these 2 faulty sensors have logged at least 9 hypos which I haven’t had which is infuriating.

I’m so fed up with it.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 3, 2022)

Understandably your fed up, all you can do is report sensors & carry on, it will come good eventually.


----------



## Lily123 (Mar 3, 2022)

2 faulty sensors in a row is extremely unfortunate. Are any of the hypos it has logged been compression lows?


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 3, 2022)

If it is any consolation, you have a long way to go to beat @Kaylz Libre 2 failure streak.... but I believe she is currently having better luck at long last. (Really hope I am not jinxing her saying that!   
Totally understand you being fed up with them. I really hope your next one works well. More and more people seem to be having problems with the Mark 2 model. So pleased I am still on the original.


----------



## rayray119 (Mar 11, 2022)

I know how you feel all my libre sensors failed(well they were 2 that stayed working the hole time) the rest I was lucky to get a week out of them and would fail after 2 days was Conan one was after 2 hours.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 11, 2022)

As I have mentioned before, I've switched to Dexcom G6 from Libre 2, which I have no doubt does have a shaky reliability history. With the Dexcom G6 if it is showing numbers significantly different to BG readings, you can recalibrate, at times when your BG is steady to get it back on track and stay there. I have only had to do that once during the life of a sensor. 

Those who are expecting such a function on Libre 3 will be disappointed. It won't happen. They appear to think that their factory setting of calibration is so good that it guarantees accuracy for the full two weeks.  I seem to recall they said that about Libre 2. And from what I can ascertain, you still have to stick it on your arm. (I've just replaced my Dexcom sensor on the right side of the front of my abdomen, after a good shave - they're ultra sticky)


----------



## rayray119 (Mar 11, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> As I have mentioned before, I've switched to Dexcom G6 from Libre 2, which I have no doubt does have a shaky reliability history. With the Dexcom G6 if it is showing numbers significantly different to BG readings, you can recalibrate, at times when your BG is steady to get it back on track and stay there. I have only had to do that once during the life of a sensor.
> 
> Those who are expecting such a function on Libre 3 will be disappointed. It won't happen. They appear to think that their factory setting of calibration is so good that it guarantees accuracy for the full two weeks.  I seem to recall they said that about Libre 2. And from what I can ascertain, you still have to stick it on your arm. (I've just replaced my Dexcom sensor on the right side of the front of my abdomen, after a good shave - they're ultra sticky)


It wired some people find libre better then dexcom and some the other way round. I am however not allowed to try dexcom.


----------

